# Happy Birthday Cooking Goddess



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2022)

Have a fabulous day.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 27, 2022)

Happy birthday CG! Have a great day.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 27, 2022)

Hauoli la hanau *CG*!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 27, 2022)

Thanks, guys! So far I've spent the day doing laundry and cleaning.  On to some fun - making shortcakes for strawberry shortcake tonight.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 27, 2022)

Happy Birthday CG!  Hope the rest of the day is good, and the rest of your year goes great!  Stay safe!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 27, 2022)

Hey CG, Happy Birthday!!   yum, strawberry shortcake...enjoy it/them!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2022)

Thank you both! beth, the shortcake was yummy!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 28, 2022)

21 again?   I allow that, except how many times.  Have a great day!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2022)

51 times if you count the first one, Katie! I have no choice - I'm not allowed to age. My Mom told me that I had to stop counting at 21 because she refused to admit anything beyond 32! LOL! I have proof, too:


----------



## Katie H (Jun 28, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> 51 times if you count the first one, Katie! I have no choice - I'm not allowed to age. My Mom told me that I had to stop counting at 21 because she refused to admit anything beyond 32! LOL! I have proof, too:
> 
> View attachment 52376



True enough.  Jack Benny stopped at 39!  LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2022)

I so enjoyed watching Jack Benny! My great aunt loved him. My aunt (who never married, lived with my folks and me, and spoiled me rotten when she wasn't driving me crazy) took Nana and me to see Jack Benny when he performed at a suburban Cleveland entertainment venue called Musicarnival. A huge tent with a capacity around 2,000, we saw Benny in the summer of '66 when I was a rising sophomore. The opening act? A young singer by the name of Wayne Newton. He worked the crowd by walking the aisles of the theatre, stopping to sing to the ladies along the way. He stopped at our row, leaned in to sing to Nana - she swooned like a teenager. So sweet.


----------

